# My new Loft/w Birds



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My new loft, with birds outside sitting on my garge roof..........


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I still have some work to do on Loft yet, like loft trap & ect. here's a Photo of some of my Birds.......


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos*

More Photos of the outside of my Loft....


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

have to paint my loft yet......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. Are all your birds white? Pretty.


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

I like your loft. My husband and I build a starter one along those same lines last fall when I first started in this hobby. Mine is just a tad bit smaller, but is on stilts like yours. Is your floor solid wood or mesh wire?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures. Is that bread on the ground? I've often wondered about feeding my birds a little bread, just so they would know what it is and that they CAN eat it, in case they get lost and either find bread or someone finds them and feeds them bread. I realize it's not the best thing they can eat, but it's something in case of an emergency.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Nice pictures. Is that bread on the ground? I've often wondered about feeding my birds a little bread, just so they would know what it is and that they CAN eat it, in case they get lost and either find bread or someone finds them and feeds them bread. I realize it's not the best thing they can eat, but it's something in case of an emergency.


kinda like Hansel and Gretal


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ya know, today, for the first time, when I added feed this afternoon, I added a little bread to the tray, When I went back, it was gone. Actually, it was part of a hotdog roll. I was gabbling down a quick hotdog, then I was going to add the feed. And I thought, "Hmmm, wonder if they would know what to do with it?" Apparently someone did! It doesn't hurt them now and then, and like you said, if they should get lost, and come across it, you would like to think that they would know to eat it. Try it and let us know if they do. Next time, I'll have to put more down and watch to see who is nosey enough to try it. LOL.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Was that a laundry line? If so, your wife or husband might get angry if those birds poop on them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice looking birds, they won't go far with that tasty bread on the ground!...If you want to keep them bright looking, offering a bath with 20 mule team borax in the bath water works great! about a tabls to a gallon. one of mine not long after his bath....where's me sunglasses!


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

*Whiter White Birds*



spirit wings said:


> nice looking birds, they won't go far with that tasty bread on the ground!...If you want to keep them bright looking, offering a bath with 20 mule team borax in the bath water works great! about a tabls to a gallon. one of mine not long after his bath....where's me sunglasses!


Great cleaning tip Spirit Wings! My adults seem to keep rather clean and the babies do better as they get bigger, but certainly don't glow like yours. I am going to have to try that one!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

you have got your birds flying good


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> nice looking birds, they won't go far with that tasty bread on the ground!...If you want to keep them bright looking, offering a bath with 20 mule team borax in the bath water works great! about a tabls to a gallon. one of mine not long after his bath....where's me sunglasses!


The 20 mule borax gives them that extra car wash shine!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My loft floor is wood, but I do have a floor vent in it too...... the vent runs 8' long along the back wall so i get lots of air flow. having the loft up on legs really gets alot of airflow underneith & the floor vents work good. The loft temps sofar are good, but i think i want to put 2 vents along the floor in the front of the loft wear the aviary is. kinda like the AU stater lofts.


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> ...If you want to keep them bright looking, offering a bath with 20 mule team borax in the bath water works great! about a tabls to a gallon. one of mine not long after his bath....where's me sunglasses!



Not to get of the topic but, that is one clean bird. Where do you get the borax? Does it bother the birds if they drink it? I have just read where you guys put ACV in the bath water.

Thanks 

P.S. nice loft by the way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Borax is sold in any super market, or Walmart. It is usually sold under the name "20 mule team borax". No, it won't bother them to drink it. ACV usually goes in the drinking water. It keeps the gut PH at a good level that the bad bacterias don't like. Usually 1 to 2 Tablespoons to a gallon of drinking water. If they don't drink it, then put in a little less.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bathing is something that should be offerd to your birds at least a couple time a week, not only do they really love it, it guards them from external parasites as well.


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

I give my birds bath water but I have put ACV in it., and yes they do love to splash in it . But I will give the borax a try.

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Borax is good, just mix it with a little hot water first to dissolve it then fill the tub for the bath.


----------

